# How to cut-n-paste text from Word into a post???



## magers (Nov 18, 2010)

I am unable to determine how to cut-n-past text from my wordprocessor (Word) into a post - AND have the text and formatting remain the same.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Should my Word file be formatted to match this forum's fonts/conventions?  If so, what are they?

Many thanks.


----------



## flash (Nov 18, 2010)

Magers said:


> I am unable to determine how to cut-n-past text from my wordprocessor (Word) into a post - AND have the text and formatting remain the same.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...




 Pretty easy although not sure if formatting will stay exactly the same.

Open word document, then highlight the text you want to copy.

Do a Ctrl + C to copy text

Go to post in SMF and place your cursor where you want text to be.

Do a Ctrl + P

The text should appear like below.

Smoking the bird

I like to leave it breast side down for about an hour then flip it
to breast side up however, this is not that big of a deal in the
whole scheme of things, in my opinion of course, and if you want to
place it breast side up or even hanging by the feet, it will still
turn out better than any oven cooked turkey by a country mile!

I don't always baste the turkey but if I do it is melted butter
with some rub added to it or Cajun seasoning about once every hour
or so.

Add about 6 wood chunks to the charcoal or a small 2 inch split
about 12-16 inches long will work also. Just make sure you have
plenty of airflow as usual.. meaning the intake of air into the
firebox area should be open about half way or so and the exhaust of
smoke (chimney, vents, etc.) should be open 1/4 to 1/2 of the way.


----------

